# Misono Swedish Carbon Pairing Knives



## ThEoRy (Dec 24, 2013)

A couple of etched rehandles as gifts for family members.

First is for my sister in green box elder burl.












I'll post the other one once it is complete.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice Rick!
I wish I was your sister!

Well, not really, but kinda............................


----------



## Nmko (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice Rick! Love the mosaic pin:thumbsup:


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## jai (Dec 24, 2013)

****.... that's awesome rick getting good at this man


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 24, 2013)

damn, the more I look at this sexy little misono the more I want to buy one and rehandle it similar to this.
Really nice job Rick, your sister will love it!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 24, 2013)

Slick. Rick!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 24, 2013)

Sex and sexy


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## jimbob (Dec 28, 2013)

Damn that girl got a booty! They have become super cool little knives rick, well done. I Could see those curves working well in hand....


----------



## crunchy (Dec 28, 2013)

jimbob said:


> Damn that girl got a booty! They have become super cool little knives rick, well done. I Could see those curves working well in hand....



yeah they do.

great looking knives!


----------

